

Celebrating Tech Culture and Douglas Adams with Towel Day - Baustin213
http://blog.continuum.net/celebrating-tech-culture-douglas-adams-with-towel-day

======
angersock
I absolutely adored Douglas Adams growing up, and it is for precisely that
reason I object to using him to celebrate "tech culture".

If anything, his work showed how absurd and pointless a great deal of tech is
--anybody remember Genuine People Personalities?

